# Help with Names



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Hey everyone i have just recently set up my 10 Gallon tank (Pictures in sig). I need some help naming my fish. Any fish in my Sig with (NN) next to it Needs a Name. So act now because it could be you that names my fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just call them all "fish"...keeps it simple and you never call one by the wrong name..


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Thats not very fun. My girlfriend said "I don't care what you name them, but Im calling them all Jace....."


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

I don't think I could be bothered to give fish names. 

But bubbles seems fitting for your Dinosaur Bichir


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

You could name one of your livebearing pairs Jack& Jill, but I usually dont name my fish. Except the feeder goldfish.one i won at the fair and the lady gave me two more free and the other two my friend had and gave to me a while back, they are living alot longer than i thought they would....


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

101 dalmations said:


> 1. Bubba
> 2. Seargent
> 3. Chew
> 4. Bones
> ...


Personally I like horse names. There are a few really neat horse name generators online that you could mix and match to get some nice names. 

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/names/generator.html


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol I actually love the name Fish. We have a rainbow shark named Fish! (because my boyfriend was dissapointed when he learned it wasn't actually a shark)


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

Two black mollies should be Edgar and Allen; Dinosaur= Mr. Killer; Guppies- Dog, Cat and Mouse; Feeder Fish= The Survivors; platys= Awesometastic and Spazz? i dunno, i love coming up with names...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I only name a favorite fish... Fish have to earn a name in my tanks.. its not just a given.

LOL


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Im going with Survivor for the feeder fish


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I would go with Nessy for the bichir. Only name fitting for aquatic dinosaurs.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

you should call the dinosaur bichir raptor


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions. 
Special thanks to humdedum i picked most names off her list.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww, I'm mentioned!


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

DJSpahn said:


> Im going with Survivor for the feeder fish


sweet... :fish:


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I feel special you used the name I suggested. I only name my favorite plecostamus and I'm not great at it. Melon, Fatty, Whiskers, and Darth. I have several more without names.


----------

